# Riding Motivation



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

I am having a lot of trouble motivating myself to ride lately. It's just me riding about 90% of the time. My horse is still in training, so I can't even go down the road. The Florida heat is brutal and I don't have a pond to go swimming. No one else that can be with me knows anything about horses, so even if they are around, I feel alone. Anyone have this problem? How do you get around it? I'd love your input.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I just get bored riding by myself. Ill ride for 15 minutes and think to myself man thus sucks . It was easier when I was younger because I boarded at a huge barn and there was always someone ti ride with. Now, im the only boarder, and by the time I get done with barn work, I just done want to ride. I did take on the barn owners filly to ride, so im hoping that will give me the extra push I need to get my butt in gear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I love riding by myself. Sometimes I will spend days without seeing other people, though since getting a cell phone and the internet, I am in more contact with others than ever.

I like to hear my horse's breathing, focus on my balance in relation to the horse's movement, notice the clouds, ponder the passage of water, pay better attention to the condition of pastures. Love it.

I hope you get whatever it takes to regain the joy of being with your horse(s).


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

i have music going and play with adjusting prins striding to the time of the music, although atm its more like by the time the song stops we WILL have stopped cantering around like maniacs..... -_-


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes I have trouble getting the motivation to get out and ride when I am not currently working with a project. The biggest thing I do is just go.. by the time I get out there and get tacked up I have no idea why I didn't want to go in the first place. I also try to make goals and track my progress so I feel like it is worth my time going out. Even if you are just out on the trails make yourself some goals to work on. Make it fun and don't just go out and drill everything into the ground. Sometimes just relax and have fun.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you get somebody out to come teach you some lessons? I find that that gives me some good stuff to work on while riding alone, and having a goal is key!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel yah I'm always riding by myself, and it sucks. To get over this I practice dressage tests- EVEN though I don't have a clue how to do anything! 
Its safer than jumping and more fun than plan ol' flat work.

I even work on trail obstacles- I got a bunch of old garden landscaping timbers off of craigslist for free. I work on walking/backing in and out of the L -trot poles, ect.

Make a new goal- Like for myself: I have to mount from the ground, even though I want the step stool =/ Or we suck at our left lead- We must go one full around the arena/pasture at least once.

Hmm Maybe even work on the ground with him since he's greenish, De-spookify him with "scary" objects. Be careful though-

You could take concepts from Parelli's 7 games- play with those some as well.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

It is very hot where I live so I have to ride in the morning when it is cool. Trust me I hate getting up early.  You will really benefit from riding a lot though! It is great for you and your horse. Even if you are riding alone like me.


----------

